# Cursed objects



## Dalia

*A chair believed to have been cursed by a notorious 18th Century murderer continues to leave supernatural fans spellbound. Stuart Minting investigates





*
The wooden seat, which hangs in a corner of Thirsk Museum, recently attracted an unsuccessful $1m bid from an American collector and earlier this year a film crew from Japan.


Until 1978, the chair had remained at the Busby Stoop Inn, three miles west of the town, where the celebrated historian Ralph Thoresby noted in 1703 that he had passed "the doleful object of Thomas Busby hanging in chains for the murder of Daniel Auty".


Accounts abound that Busby had fallen out with Auty, his father-in-law, who had sat in his chair after an argument about Auty's daughter, Elizabeth.

It is said on his way to the gallows, Busby's last request was to stop at the pub and after finishing his ale, proclaimed "May sudden death come to anyone who dare sit in my chair".

The remained in the pub for centuries, and people were dared to sit in it.

In 1894, a chimney sweep who sat in the chair during a night at the pub was said to have been found the following morning hanging from a pole beside Busby's gibbet post or 'stoop'.

During the Second World War, Canadian airmen from the nearby Skipton-on-Swale airbase crowded into the inn, and pub regulars claimed the airmen who sat in the chair never returned from missions.

In 1967, two Royal Air Force pilots sat in it, and while driving back from the pub, crashed into a tree and died.

A few years later, two builders were challenged to to sit in it, and within hours, the one who sat in it fell to his death from a roof, while a cleaner who stumbled into it while mopping, later died of a brain tumour.

In the 1970s, the pub's long-serving landlord Tony Earnshaw became so concerned about the chair that he moved it into the cellar, but a beer delivery man who had been intrigued by what an antique chair was doing there sat in it and minutes later was killed in a crash a few miles down the road.


After a vicar declared the chair 'evil', Mr Earnshaw donated it to Thirsk Museum, on the condition that they would hang it from the ceiling so no one could sit in it again.

The museum's curator, Cooper Harding, says there are as many versions of the story as people who have told it, but he has found elements of the tale are historical facts.

He says while he has found no reference of Busby being married to Auty's daughter, it is clear the men were criminals and the murder was over the spoils of a gold coin forging scheme at nearby Kirby Wiske.

Mr Harding said as the penalty for coining was death, it is likely he was hanged for that and sentenced at York Assizes to be gibbeted for murdering his accomplice.

He said the assizes records for 1702 have been lost, so details of where and when Busby was hanged are unclear and that no contemporary documentary evidence of the murderer issuing a curse has been unearthed.

After being hanged, Busby's corpse was dipped in tar to preserve it and placed in an iron frame and hung from a stoop near the scene of his crimes, off the old Great North Road crossroads between Thirsk and . Ripon

In 1859, the historian William Grainge said: "The bones of the poor wretch who had committed murder were hung to fester in the sunshine and blow in the tempest until they fell piecemeal to earth and tradition yet tells tales of night wanderers being terrified when passing this dreaded spot."


Mr Grainge said there was no sign of the gibbet post which the chimney sweep was supposedly found near in 1894, which alongside a suicide verdict at the inquest into the chimney sweep's death, debunks that tale.

Mr Harding said there could be rational explanations for the other deaths, while landlord Mr Earnshaw had told the story so many times he had begun to believe it.

After examining the chair, furniture historian Dr Adam Bowett found that its spindles were machine-turned, whereas 17th Century chairs were made with a pole lathe.

He concluded the chair was Caistor-style and made after 1840, at least 138 years after Busby's death.

Mr Harding said: "No doubt there was a particular chair in the pub the locals dared visitors to sit in and it's a story that everybody wants to tell.

"It is a great example of a folk tale that people add to.

"I'm not superstitious, but I wouldn't sit in it because if I did and was knocked down by a car everyone would say it was down to the chair."

18th Century murderer's chair continues to captivate supernatural fans


----------



## Hossfly

I experienced a supernatural event that didn't involve a chair. One time I rounded a corner and turned into a light pole.


----------



## Dalia

Good evening Hoosfly, I try to feed the paranormal section without success.


----------



## Compost

I found it interesting and creepy!  Thanks for posting it, Dalia.


----------



## Dalia

Merci Compost  i bring a other one this one with some newpapers that talk about the story

.Some objects are reputed to carry in them a curse spoiling life to their unfortunate owners. These legends have been for many years the history of mankind. Regularly the local press reports these stories as incredible as each other. The latest to date is the state of a painting









The story of the mysterious picture begins in 1985, when a series of fires occur throughout England. In fact, that same year, the famous disaster of the Valley Parade stadium was burned down by a cigarette butt. The result of this football match, between Bradford City and Lincoln City, was 56 dead. Following the fire of a building in Yorkshire (northern England), a fireman discovered among the debris a picture depicting a little boy in tears. It was the one and only object left intact.






Following the publication of an article about this fact, the British newspaper "The Sun" received dozens and dozens of calls from witnesses telling similar stories. Each time a house burned and when the fire was extinguished, there was a painting of the child in tears. It would seem that all his paintings were identical and the work of a single author.


Among the testimonies, here is a woman named Dora Mann: "Six months after buying the painting, my house was completely destroyed by a fire. All my paintings have been destroyed, except that of the little boy. "







Faced with the anxiety of this curse, "The Sun" proposed to all the owners of a similar picture to bring them to the editorial office to burn them cheerfully. However, even after this spectacular action, other fires of the same type were reported three years later, in 1988.






Simple coincidence will say the most skeptical. However, one can not deny that the resurgence of this legend brings a certain frightening credibility.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Dalia said:


> *A chair believed to have been cursed by a notorious 18th Century murderer continues to leave supernatural fans spellbound. Stuart Minting investigates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> The wooden seat, which hangs in a corner of Thirsk Museum, recently attracted an unsuccessful $1m bid from an American collector and earlier this year a film crew from Japan.
> 
> 
> Until 1978, the chair had remained at the Busby Stoop Inn, three miles west of the town, where the celebrated historian Ralph Thoresby noted in 1703 that he had passed "the doleful object of Thomas Busby hanging in chains for the murder of Daniel Auty".
> 
> 
> Accounts abound that Busby had fallen out with Auty, his father-in-law, who had sat in his chair after an argument about Auty's daughter, Elizabeth.
> 
> It is said on his way to the gallows, Busby's last request was to stop at the pub and after finishing his ale, proclaimed "May sudden death come to anyone who dare sit in my chair".
> 
> The remained in the pub for centuries, and people were dared to sit in it.
> 
> In 1894, a chimney sweep who sat in the chair during a night at the pub was said to have been found the following morning hanging from a pole beside Busby's gibbet post or 'stoop'.
> 
> During the Second World War, Canadian airmen from the nearby Skipton-on-Swale airbase crowded into the inn, and pub regulars claimed the airmen who sat in the chair never returned from missions.
> 
> In 1967, two Royal Air Force pilots sat in it, and while driving back from the pub, crashed into a tree and died.
> 
> A few years later, two builders were challenged to to sit in it, and within hours, the one who sat in it fell to his death from a roof, while a cleaner who stumbled into it while mopping, later died of a brain tumour.
> 
> In the 1970s, the pub's long-serving landlord Tony Earnshaw became so concerned about the chair that he moved it into the cellar, but a beer delivery man who had been intrigued by what an antique chair was doing there sat in it and minutes later was killed in a crash a few miles down the road.
> 
> 
> After a vicar declared the chair 'evil', Mr Earnshaw donated it to Thirsk Museum, on the condition that they would hang it from the ceiling so no one could sit in it again.
> 
> The museum's curator, Cooper Harding, says there are as many versions of the story as people who have told it, but he has found elements of the tale are historical facts.
> 
> He says while he has found no reference of Busby being married to Auty's daughter, it is clear the men were criminals and the murder was over the spoils of a gold coin forging scheme at nearby Kirby Wiske.
> 
> Mr Harding said as the penalty for coining was death, it is likely he was hanged for that and sentenced at York Assizes to be gibbeted for murdering his accomplice.
> 
> He said the assizes records for 1702 have been lost, so details of where and when Busby was hanged are unclear and that no contemporary documentary evidence of the murderer issuing a curse has been unearthed.
> 
> After being hanged, Busby's corpse was dipped in tar to preserve it and placed in an iron frame and hung from a stoop near the scene of his crimes, off the old Great North Road crossroads between Thirsk and . Ripon
> 
> In 1859, the historian William Grainge said: "The bones of the poor wretch who had committed murder were hung to fester in the sunshine and blow in the tempest until they fell piecemeal to earth and tradition yet tells tales of night wanderers being terrified when passing this dreaded spot."
> 
> 
> Mr Grainge said there was no sign of the gibbet post which the chimney sweep was supposedly found near in 1894, which alongside a suicide verdict at the inquest into the chimney sweep's death, debunks that tale.
> 
> Mr Harding said there could be rational explanations for the other deaths, while landlord Mr Earnshaw had told the story so many times he had begun to believe it.
> 
> After examining the chair, furniture historian Dr Adam Bowett found that its spindles were machine-turned, whereas 17th Century chairs were made with a pole lathe.
> 
> He concluded the chair was Caistor-style and made after 1840, at least 138 years after Busby's death.
> 
> Mr Harding said: "No doubt there was a particular chair in the pub the locals dared visitors to sit in and it's a story that everybody wants to tell.
> 
> "It is a great example of a folk tale that people add to.
> 
> "I'm not superstitious, but I wouldn't sit in it because if I did and was knocked down by a car everyone would say it was down to the chair."
> 
> 18th Century murderer's chair continues to captivate supernatural fans



/---- Proven fact: everyone who has eaten string beans has or will die.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Dalia said:


> *A chair believed to have been cursed by a notorious 18th Century murderer continues to leave supernatural fans spellbound. Stuart Minting investigates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> The wooden seat, which hangs in a corner of Thirsk Museum, recently attracted an unsuccessful $1m bid from an American collector and earlier this year a film crew from Japan.
> 
> 
> Until 1978, the chair had remained at the Busby Stoop Inn, three miles west of the town, where the celebrated historian Ralph Thoresby noted in 1703 that he had passed "the doleful object of Thomas Busby hanging in chains for the murder of Daniel Auty".
> 
> 
> Accounts abound that Busby had fallen out with Auty, his father-in-law, who had sat in his chair after an argument about Auty's daughter, Elizabeth.
> 
> It is said on his way to the gallows, Busby's last request was to stop at the pub and after finishing his ale, proclaimed "May sudden death come to anyone who dare sit in my chair".
> 
> The remained in the pub for centuries, and people were dared to sit in it.
> 
> In 1894, a chimney sweep who sat in the chair during a night at the pub was said to have been found the following morning hanging from a pole beside Busby's gibbet post or 'stoop'.
> 
> During the Second World War, Canadian airmen from the nearby Skipton-on-Swale airbase crowded into the inn, and pub regulars claimed the airmen who sat in the chair never returned from missions.
> 
> In 1967, two Royal Air Force pilots sat in it, and while driving back from the pub, crashed into a tree and died.
> 
> A few years later, two builders were challenged to to sit in it, and within hours, the one who sat in it fell to his death from a roof, while a cleaner who stumbled into it while mopping, later died of a brain tumour.
> 
> In the 1970s, the pub's long-serving landlord Tony Earnshaw became so concerned about the chair that he moved it into the cellar, but a beer delivery man who had been intrigued by what an antique chair was doing there sat in it and minutes later was killed in a crash a few miles down the road.
> 
> 
> After a vicar declared the chair 'evil', Mr Earnshaw donated it to Thirsk Museum, on the condition that they would hang it from the ceiling so no one could sit in it again.
> 
> The museum's curator, Cooper Harding, says there are as many versions of the story as people who have told it, but he has found elements of the tale are historical facts.
> 
> He says while he has found no reference of Busby being married to Auty's daughter, it is clear the men were criminals and the murder was over the spoils of a gold coin forging scheme at nearby Kirby Wiske.
> 
> Mr Harding said as the penalty for coining was death, it is likely he was hanged for that and sentenced at York Assizes to be gibbeted for murdering his accomplice.
> 
> He said the assizes records for 1702 have been lost, so details of where and when Busby was hanged are unclear and that no contemporary documentary evidence of the murderer issuing a curse has been unearthed.
> 
> After being hanged, Busby's corpse was dipped in tar to preserve it and placed in an iron frame and hung from a stoop near the scene of his crimes, off the old Great North Road crossroads between Thirsk and . Ripon
> 
> In 1859, the historian William Grainge said: "The bones of the poor wretch who had committed murder were hung to fester in the sunshine and blow in the tempest until they fell piecemeal to earth and tradition yet tells tales of night wanderers being terrified when passing this dreaded spot."
> 
> 
> Mr Grainge said there was no sign of the gibbet post which the chimney sweep was supposedly found near in 1894, which alongside a suicide verdict at the inquest into the chimney sweep's death, debunks that tale.
> 
> Mr Harding said there could be rational explanations for the other deaths, while landlord Mr Earnshaw had told the story so many times he had begun to believe it.
> 
> After examining the chair, furniture historian Dr Adam Bowett found that its spindles were machine-turned, whereas 17th Century chairs were made with a pole lathe.
> 
> He concluded the chair was Caistor-style and made after 1840, at least 138 years after Busby's death.
> 
> Mr Harding said: "No doubt there was a particular chair in the pub the locals dared visitors to sit in and it's a story that everybody wants to tell.
> 
> "It is a great example of a folk tale that people add to.
> 
> "I'm not superstitious, but I wouldn't sit in it because if I did and was knocked down by a car everyone would say it was down to the chair."
> 
> 18th Century murderer's chair continues to captivate supernatural fans



/---- Proven fact: everyone who has eaten string beans has or will die.


----------



## Dalia

What about the Hope Diamant curse ?

They say the gemstone is cursed.

The Hope Diamond Curse one of the most well-known modern stories of an object supposedly bringing misfortune to nearly everyone it touches.





Is this diamond cursed? Its history is shrouded with tragedies and folklore.

The truth is, it is now difficult to separate the fact from the fiction surrounding this infamous diamond. All kinds of unrelated lore have been plastered onto the gemstone’s reputation over the years. Some researchers claim that a string of people possessing the diamond encountered various tragedies, while other historians claim the dire stories are just that: stories.

In all fairness, it should be noted that some of the diamond’s owners did not experience any bad luck while possessing the gem.

The start of the diamond’s history goes back to the 1660s, when a French merchant sold an astonishingly large diamond to King Louis XIV. Legend states that the merchant stole the gemstone from a sacred temple in India. The natives, after they discovered the theft, placed a curse on anyone who owned the gem.

Then came a long chronology of tragedies:




King Louis XIV gave the diamond to a mistress, but then he cruelly abandoned her.
The gem eventually passed into the hands of Louis XVI and his queen Marie Antoinette, both of whom were later beheaded.
It vanished for a while, only to show up in London, where it was bought by banker Henry Thomas Hope. Hope was one of the few who apparently escaped the curse, although he did lend his name to the gemstone.
A Russian prince obtained the diamond, lent it to a French actress, and soon after fatally shot her. The prince himself was stabbed to death by revolutionaries.
There then followed ownership, in quick succession, by a Greek jeweler who fell off a cliff; a sultan who went insane; and a man named Habib Bey, who drowned.
The diamond was then sold to the Maclean family. The curse hit this family hard: the patriarch’s mother died soon after he took possession of the gem, two servants died, the 10-year-old son was run over by a car, the daughter committed suicide, and the mother died a raging alcoholic.


In 1958, the gemstone passed into the Smithsonian Institution in Washington, DC, where it resides to this day. There have not been any recorded incidents of misfortune since entering the museum’s collection.

Like the alleged curse of King Tutankhamen, skeptics and believers will probably continue to argue about whether or not this gemstone harbors a curse that has plagued its owners since its original discovery.


“Hope Diamond”


----------



## Death Angel

Dalia said:


> Good evening Hoosfly, I try to feed the paranormal section without success.


Don't always comment here but I appreciate your posts. I never considered myself superstitious, but I'd never sit in that chair.


----------



## Dalia

Death Angel said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening Hoosfly, I try to feed the paranormal section without success.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't always comment here but I appreciate your posts. I never considered myself superstitious, but I'd never sit in that chair.
Click to expand...

Thank you, I could create more but I would like more participation in this section.
I'm going to tell you a story about a painting that a friend of mine and his family had at home. This painting made freak out my friend he told me about it and he told me that it was no longer on the wall of the house that it had been stored in a box and I was at his house to see this painting in question and it was a portrait of a woman he had something strange in the painting when we looked at it we had a sensation as if it was alive, I told him and said' Is what I feel then to have the clear heart he has to ask a friend to come to see the painting without telling him anything more. And well he reacted like us the same way.
I can not explain the feeling I felt.


----------



## Compost

Dalia said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening Hoosfly, I try to feed the paranormal section without success.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't always comment here but I appreciate your posts. I never considered myself superstitious, but I'd never sit in that chair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, I could create more but I would like more participation in this section.
> I'm going to tell you a story about a painting that a friend of mine and his family had at home. This painting made freak out my friend he told me about it and he told me that it was no longer on the wall of the house that it had been stored in a box and I was at his house to see this painting in question and it was a portrait of a woman he had something strange in the painting when we looked at it we had a sensation as if it was alive, I told him and said' Is what I feel then to have the clear heart he has to ask a friend to come to see the painting without telling him anything more. And well he reacted like us the same way.
> I can not explain the feeling I felt.
Click to expand...

Yikes.  What has become of the painting?


----------



## Dalia

Compost said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening Hoosfly, I try to feed the paranormal section without success.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't always comment here but I appreciate your posts. I never considered myself superstitious, but I'd never sit in that chair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, I could create more but I would like more participation in this section.
> I'm going to tell you a story about a painting that a friend of mine and his family had at home. This painting made freak out my friend he told me about it and he told me that it was no longer on the wall of the house that it had been stored in a box and I was at his house to see this painting in question and it was a portrait of a woman he had something strange in the painting when we looked at it we had a sensation as if it was alive, I told him and said' Is what I feel then to have the clear heart he has to ask a friend to come to see the painting without telling him anything more. And well he reacted like us the same way.
> I can not explain the feeling I felt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yikes.  What has become of the painting?
Click to expand...

Hello Compost, This is a good question and I do not have the answer several copies were also made of the painting.


----------



## malnila

I believe in haunted/cursed items. I LOVE the Haunted Collector. Here's one:

*



*

*INSIDE ROBERT THE DOLL…*


Science tells us dolls are inanimate objects, but those who care for Robert the Doll and the thousands who visit him each year know better. Lights flicker. Cameras malfunction. Letters of apology arrive on a daily basis. The bizarre circumstances surrounding Robert have earned him a reputation as the most haunted doll in the world.



*Robert’s Creation*


Robert is one-of-a-kind, handmade by the Steiff Company of Germany around the turn of the century. Standing 40 inches tall and stuffed with wood wool known as excelsior, he is dressed in a sailor suit and once bore painted features not unlike those of a jester. His unusual size indicates he may have been fashioned in the image of his constant companion – a boy named Robert Eugene Otto. The doll took Robert as his name, while the boy simply went by ‘Gene’. Together they would go on to make history.


----------



## Dalia

Bonjour Malnila, thank for your post.

I add further information.




Robert, an evil doll?
The neighbors of the family tell that at the time, they were the witnesses of the displacement of window in window of the doll when the family was out. The Otto swore that at some point the doll would grow terribly laughing, and that they would have seen it from the corner of the eye running from one room to another. As one night Eugene yelled into her room, her worried parents went to the room to see what was wrong. Arrived in the room, they would have witnessed furniture overturned, and Eugene in his bed, terrified, shouting "It's not me! It was Robert who did that! ". In addition, guests vowed to see Robert's facial expression change before their eyes.
When Eugene died in 1974, the doll was stored in the attic of the house until the day the house was bought. The new owners of the house, having a 10-year-old girl, became Robert's new friend. Unfortunately, the family's tranquility was short-lived, and the child began to shout during some nights, saying that Robert had moved and even tried to attack him on multiple occasions. Thirty years passed, and the young girl now grown up continues to claim that this strange doll was beautiful and alive and that it was intended to kill her.
According to the legend, people wishing to photograph Robert at the Fort East Martello Museum must first ask the doll for approval, if she refuses (moving her head on one side) but the person still takes the cliché , Then the doll casts a curse on him and his family.




Robert the haunted doll sitting on his chair at the museum!
A link in French : Robert, la poupée hantée (Robert the Doll) - DocuMystere : Paranormal et mystères du monde


----------



## Compost

Dalia said:


> Bonjour Malnila, thank for your post.
> 
> I add further information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert, an evil doll?
> The neighbors of the family tell that at the time, they were the witnesses of the displacement of window in window of the doll when the family was out. The Otto swore that at some point the doll would grow terribly laughing, and that they would have seen it from the corner of the eye running from one room to another. As one night Eugene yelled into her room, her worried parents went to the room to see what was wrong. Arrived in the room, they would have witnessed furniture overturned, and Eugene in his bed, terrified, shouting "It's not me! It was Robert who did that! ". In addition, guests vowed to see Robert's facial expression change before their eyes.
> When Eugene died in 1974, the doll was stored in the attic of the house until the day the house was bought. The new owners of the house, having a 10-year-old girl, became Robert's new friend. Unfortunately, the family's tranquility was short-lived, and the child began to shout during some nights, saying that Robert had moved and even tried to attack him on multiple occasions. Thirty years passed, and the young girl now grown up continues to claim that this strange doll was beautiful and alive and that it was intended to kill her.
> According to the legend, people wishing to photograph Robert at the Fort East Martello Museum must first ask the doll for approval, if she refuses (moving her head on one side) but the person still takes the cliché , Then the doll casts a curse on him and his family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert the haunted doll sitting on his chair at the museum!
> A link in French : Robert, la poupée hantée (Robert the Doll) - DocuMystere : Paranormal et mystères du monde


That is a seriously creepy looking doll.  I shudder to think how it looked when it changed expressions!


----------



## Dalia

I agree The old dolls can be as frightening I know some are afraid of the old dolls I like very much.


----------



## malnila

That's why I posted him. As I mentioned, I love the Haunted Collector and even though that dang doll wasn't from that show, I still think of that doll when I watch HC.


----------



## Dalia

i understand your fear me I have a fear of clown





*Clown (Poltergeist)*
*
10 Creepy Horror Movie Dolls That Haunted Our Nights*


----------



## malnila

Dalia, maybe this link will work for you. Even though I don't 100% agree with all of this, it's still an entertaining show

Haunted Collector | Watch Full Episodes & More! - Destination America


----------



## IsaacNewton

If the chair is 'possessed', instead of hanging in the museum shouldn't it be floating?


----------



## malnila

I think YOU become cursed if you sit in it.


----------



## dalek

Dalia said:


> What about the Hope Diamant curse ?
> 
> They say the gemstone is cursed.
> 
> The Hope Diamond Curse one of the most well-known modern stories of an object supposedly bringing misfortune to nearly everyone it touches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this diamond cursed? Its history is shrouded with tragedies and folklore.
> 
> The truth is, it is now difficult to separate the fact from the fiction surrounding this infamous diamond. All kinds of unrelated lore have been plastered onto the gemstone’s reputation over the years. Some researchers claim that a string of people possessing the diamond encountered various tragedies, while other historians claim the dire stories are just that: stories.
> 
> In all fairness, it should be noted that some of the diamond’s owners did not experience any bad luck while possessing the gem.
> 
> The start of the diamond’s history goes back to the 1660s, when a French merchant sold an astonishingly large diamond to King Louis XIV. Legend states that the merchant stole the gemstone from a sacred temple in India. The natives, after they discovered the theft, placed a curse on anyone who owned the gem.
> 
> Then came a long chronology of tragedies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King Louis XIV gave the diamond to a mistress, but then he cruelly abandoned her.
> The gem eventually passed into the hands of Louis XVI and his queen Marie Antoinette, both of whom were later beheaded.
> It vanished for a while, only to show up in London, where it was bought by banker Henry Thomas Hope. Hope was one of the few who apparently escaped the curse, although he did lend his name to the gemstone.
> A Russian prince obtained the diamond, lent it to a French actress, and soon after fatally shot her. The prince himself was stabbed to death by revolutionaries.
> There then followed ownership, in quick succession, by a Greek jeweler who fell off a cliff; a sultan who went insane; and a man named Habib Bey, who drowned.
> The diamond was then sold to the Maclean family. The curse hit this family hard: the patriarch’s mother died soon after he took possession of the gem, two servants died, the 10-year-old son was run over by a car, the daughter committed suicide, and the mother died a raging alcoholic.
> 
> 
> In 1958, the gemstone passed into the Smithsonian Institution in Washington, DC, where it resides to this day. There have not been any recorded incidents of misfortune since entering the museum’s collection.
> 
> Like the alleged curse of King Tutankhamen, skeptics and believers will probably continue to argue about whether or not this gemstone harbors a curse that has plagued its owners since its original discovery.
> 
> 
> “Hope Diamond”



Yep, it is defitely cursed. BECAUSE OF THIS FCUKING STONE JACK DAWSON IS DEAD.


----------



## Dalia

dalek said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the Hope Diamant curse ?
> 
> They say the gemstone is cursed.
> 
> The Hope Diamond Curse one of the most well-known modern stories of an object supposedly bringing misfortune to nearly everyone it touches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this diamond cursed? Its history is shrouded with tragedies and folklore.
> 
> The truth is, it is now difficult to separate the fact from the fiction surrounding this infamous diamond. All kinds of unrelated lore have been plastered onto the gemstone’s reputation over the years. Some researchers claim that a string of people possessing the diamond encountered various tragedies, while other historians claim the dire stories are just that: stories.
> 
> In all fairness, it should be noted that some of the diamond’s owners did not experience any bad luck while possessing the gem.
> 
> The start of the diamond’s history goes back to the 1660s, when a French merchant sold an astonishingly large diamond to King Louis XIV. Legend states that the merchant stole the gemstone from a sacred temple in India. The natives, after they discovered the theft, placed a curse on anyone who owned the gem.
> 
> Then came a long chronology of tragedies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King Louis XIV gave the diamond to a mistress, but then he cruelly abandoned her.
> The gem eventually passed into the hands of Louis XVI and his queen Marie Antoinette, both of whom were later beheaded.
> It vanished for a while, only to show up in London, where it was bought by banker Henry Thomas Hope. Hope was one of the few who apparently escaped the curse, although he did lend his name to the gemstone.
> A Russian prince obtained the diamond, lent it to a French actress, and soon after fatally shot her. The prince himself was stabbed to death by revolutionaries.
> There then followed ownership, in quick succession, by a Greek jeweler who fell off a cliff; a sultan who went insane; and a man named Habib Bey, who drowned.
> The diamond was then sold to the Maclean family. The curse hit this family hard: the patriarch’s mother died soon after he took possession of the gem, two servants died, the 10-year-old son was run over by a car, the daughter committed suicide, and the mother died a raging alcoholic.
> 
> 
> In 1958, the gemstone passed into the Smithsonian Institution in Washington, DC, where it resides to this day. There have not been any recorded incidents of misfortune since entering the museum’s collection.
> 
> Like the alleged curse of King Tutankhamen, skeptics and believers will probably continue to argue about whether or not this gemstone harbors a curse that has plagued its owners since its original discovery.
> 
> 
> “Hope Diamond”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it is defitely cursed. BECAUSE OF THIS FCUKING STONE JACK DAWSON IS DEAD.
Click to expand...

If you are interested in the titanic  ? Titanic The New Evidence


----------

